# Learning to Sew



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I would like to disprove that you cannot teach an old dog new tricks!!

I want to learn how to sew.
Simple skirts, dresses, etc.
But I am really interested in curtains, home interior type stuff.
((also want to learn how to do furniture.))

I checked at my local extension, and cannot find anything there.
JoAnn's has a 1 day (2 hour) class, but it's 35.00.


I do not have a machine, and I am not sure what a good starter machine would be.

I appreciate your help!


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

Last summer we "invested" in the $100 Brother at Wally World. So far it's been a good little machine.


----------



## TEXKAT (Oct 1, 2004)

Check out youtube for tutorials

Check out PBS show/Sewing With Nancy

Look for how-to books at the library

Get a simple pattern and just try it


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

There are tons of free easy sewing patterns on the internet. But, rather than going that route just to print pattern parts, then tape them together for a single pattern piece, so that you can then pin it onto your fabric and cut it out, I'd go to you're local sewing store and look in the Simplicity look book for the "Sewing Patterns for Dummies" patterns. They have some good stuff including clothing, handbags, throw pillows, etc and the instruction sheets provide more detailed information and steps. They will give you a good start on the terminology and techniques so that you can move on to some of the more complicated and/or intricate patterns. 

If you're looking for standard curtains, you probably don't need a pattern at all as many are simply finishing edges with maybe a bit of embellishment here and there (ie grommets for the curtain rod, tie backs, etc) google search for the how to's on those.

What you do need for curtains and other projects that require large fabrics is a machine that has decent Throat Space (that open space between the needle and the body of the machine) also a decently wide arm (the base that the fabric slides over while sewing) would be helpful too. If you're not looking for top of the line machine at this point, I'm partial to Brother machines but Singer (Sears brand) are pretty decent too.


edit to add: I second the Sewing w/ Nancy suggestion! If you can't find it on you're local PBS station, you can look for another program called "It's Sew Easy" also on PBS.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

The other day I ran across a book in a second hand store that seemed to be a "sewing for dummies" but older. 

I seem to recall "Start to finish" in the title. Now I wish I'd picked it up.

I want to say it was published by strech-n-sew or maybe simplicity.


----------



## mtviolet (Jan 17, 2012)

used to be that some high schools would have continuing education for adults in the evenings and they would offer beginning sewing classes for a very small fee.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura if you want to do curtains and fancier home dec, check out Singer Sewing Library books--they have two home dec books. With curtains sewing isn't the biggest hurdle. Measuring properly is. 

I've got a Brother CS6000i and it handled my heavier drape material. It was about $150 +/- on Amazon.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This is for sale on CL for 60 obo.
Would it be worth 40.00?


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

Laura, Does it list the model # in the ad? Could it be this one http://www.amazon.com/Brother-Everyday-stitches-including-Buttonhole/dp/B000EOX28E/ref=sr_1_14?s=arts-crafts&ie=UTF8&qid=1460296458&sr=1-14&keywords=brother+sewing+machine ?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

sharkerbaby said:


> Laura, Does it list the model # in the ad? Could it be this one http://www.amazon.com/Brother-Every...96458&sr=1-14&keywords=brother+sewing+machine ?


Is this a good deal? Good Machine?

Found another one on CL.....Brother jx2517 sewing machine. Barely used. Great condition. Just don't use anymore! Asking $45 obo
Maybe if I offer 30.00 cash?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> Is this a good deal? Good Machine?
> 
> Found another one on CL.....Brother jx2517 sewing machine. Barely used. Great condition. Just don't use anymore! Asking $45 obo
> Maybe if I offer 30.00 cash?


The current price for that model at Walmart.com is $69.00 and you'd get the full warranty.

$30.00 would be a good deal if the machine has little use and you also get the instruction manual.


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

I concur with Belfrybat although the manual can be downloaded from the Brother website so I wouldn't worry so much about that as I would confirming all the feet and other accessories are included. Of the two, assuming both are in good shape, I'd go with the jx2517, I'd offer $30 but would still feel I got a good deal at the asking price of $45

per amazon:

jx2517 - 4.7 stars (44 reviews) retails $87 
Included Accessory Feet - Buttonhole foot, Button Sewing foot, Zipper foot, Zigzag foot. Other Included Accessories - Needle set, bobbin, darning plate, oval screwdriver, power cord and Operation manual. Foot Controller included.

ls2125i - 4.4 stars (1230 reviews) retails $67
Included Accessories - Presser feet: Zipper foot, Buttion sewing foot, Buttonhole foot, Accessory pouch containing: 3 bobbins, needle set, twin needle, screwdriver, extra spool pin, and darning plate, Foot controller pedal

Edit to add: Keep in mind, I live in the Chicagoland area so good deal here is a bit different than a good deal elsewhere and they are hard to find and snatched up darn quick.


----------



## cc-rider (Jul 29, 2003)

Personally, I'd watch the CL ads and such and try to get a better USED one, rather than a new cheap one. WalMart machines, even though they are the same MODEL, use cheaper aluminum or plastic parts than the same one bought at a dealer. 

I second the idea of watching youtubes, etc. Lots of good ones out there for simple, no pattern needed, projects. Check out the pillow cases! They are sewed with NO exposed seams and very quick and easy. Taught my 9 year old niece to sew by doing those. She learned French seams and all. 

Wish you lived closer... would love to collaborate!


----------



## sharkerbaby (Jan 15, 2016)

cc-rider said:


> WalMart machines, even though they are the same MODEL, use cheaper aluminum or plastic parts than the same one bought at a dealer.


I can vouch for this assertion, I used to work for a very well known high quality tool manufacturer - the specs for the walmart run used cheaper grade components, as required by the buyer in order to keep their costs lower. The thing that chafed me was that the end consumer had no idea that the "stuff" inside was different than what you'd get from another retailer - outwardly the product looked the same right down to the packaging (or so close to it that unless you knew what to look for, for all intents and purposes, it was the same). I always thought that by bending our quality in order to suit the buyer, we (the manufacturer) might as well cut off our nose just to spite our face - it seems so self defeating to me. /RANT

Sorry way OT but it's one of those things that i can't help comment on because it's so outlandish and it drives me crazy that everyone thinks Walmart prices are so great... well there's a reason for that... /ack end rant again sorry!


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Our local senior center has machines and lots of folks that would just love to help you to learn to sew. They don't even care how old you are! Perhaps there is something like that in your area.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Laura my Mother was a professional seamstress and worked many years in a drapery shop. I worked in one for a short time too; so I know there are things they do that create really nice curtains. And it is not hard to do that at home with a home-machine. 

As I grew up I would sit for hours making clothes for my barby doll; and when I became a grown woman I both designed and sewed my own clothes, using imported materials. (Thus, in these days that I now call my "plastic times", I walked around in clothing another would have paid hundreds/thousands for that cost me very little.)

If I had a daughter who was interested in learning to sew for her home, i.e. clothes for herself as well as curtains, etc. for the family, I would tell her to get herself a quality pair of scissors, some large straight pens (with a pen cushion) and a simple yard stick. Then I would make these suggestions:

1. Find a local drapery shop and go down for a visit. See how they are creating those beatiful curtains and what materials they are using.

2. Get yourself a "model" that you can stand up in your own home. They use to make them in ways that could be adjusted to your own personal measurements. 

3. Get a "quality" sewing machine; not just a cheap one. Make sure it has a variety of pressure foots and a button holer. (If you think you will one day be making quilts, make sure this machine's "feeders" can be lowered.)

4. Get some cheap materials and some "simple" patterns and start practicing. The instructions are easy to follow.

Lastly, do not be afraid to get creative. Take some of that material and drape it around your model, gathering it where you want it and pinning it at strategic places. Use your scissors and cut off what is not needed. Then sew it up.  Of course you'll make mistakes; but you will learn from them and it will be a lot of fun! (Goodness this is bringing back some memories. I use to love to dance at this certain place. It had a very large hardwood dance floor, a live band every evening and a stiff cover charge. I made all my after-five dresses for this fun!)


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

Is there a community college nearby? They usually have night classes in all sorts of stuff and might have a sewing class or try to get one if enough people are interested. It does cost a little though - usually about $35 for 6 weeks of classes once or twice a week.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

cfuhrer said:


> The other day I ran across a book in a second hand store that seemed to be a "sewing for dummies" but older.
> 
> I seem to recall "Start to finish" in the title. Now I wish I'd picked it up.
> 
> I want to say it was published by strech-n-sew or maybe simplicity.


I don't think it's the same book but I noticed this weekend my mom had a how-to book on her shelf by Coats and Clark.


----------



## COSunflower (Dec 4, 2006)

I have a Sears Kenmore that I have used continuously for the last 18 years. It has worked GREAT. I am going to get my granddaughter a sewing machine for her birthday (turning 14) and will probably go to Sears for it also.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

https://indianapolis.craigslist.org/search/sss?sort=rel&query=sewing machine

I agree on buying a solid machine over a cheap machine.......
I just don't know what is what?


----------



## wraith (Jun 26, 2016)

May I make a suggestion? You can learn on anything and most machines will last long enough to learn (at least!). Buy one that's inexpensive and seems reasonable to you (condition/age vs. price). Then once you've learned and decided whether you even like to sew or not  you can shop around for one with the features you like, sales and the like. Most people who sew end up with more than one anyway  On a side note my Aunt who really knew machines swore by Brother brand. Also, the older the model the better the odds it was made to last. I hope this helps a little.


----------



## TexasRed (Nov 20, 2014)

Laura if sewing for the home is one of your dreams, I highly suggest looking on CL or such for an older Singer. (Singer is the only brand I can swear by). They are abundant and generally inexpensive. Take it in to be fully serviced and for something less than $150 total you are set to go. The user manuals are available online if your used machine doesn't come with one. And being that Singer made a gazillion machines back in the golden era of sewing, parts and accessories are readily available.

Look for some basic sewing books at yard sales, thrift shops etc. They are full of essential info about needle sizes, types of thread etc. 

I sew A LOT of home decor on my Singer 328. It will sew almost anything I feed into it, including heavy upholstery fabrics in multiple layers. The older machines are made so much better than anything new for < $200.

As far as doing furniture. I started upholstery by disassembling the piece. If it's a chair, start taking the pieces off one at a time. Take notice of how they are attached (not everything in upholstery is sewn), what order they were attached, mark them clearly where they go and use these for your pattern pieces. It is fairly easy to figure out. If something stumps you, there are always Utube videos to help. I watch them often in the middle of a project.

Now curtains can be easy or they can be a nightmare. Ask me how I know this! LOL. It was my first set of lined drapes - took me forever but they came out great. When I got stumped and frustrated, I found simple, easy to understand directions online - free. 

I've been a sewing fool since I was 10 or 12. It is truly my "passion" hobby. Both my parents were avid sewers as were both of my grandmothers. Just in my blood I guess. 

Best wishes to you and your new hobby. I hope you dive in and enjoy it as much as many of us do.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

How is it going? Did you get a machine? Did you make curtains?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Not yet........got side tracked buying a house!!!!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://bloomington.craigslist.org/for/5884987994.html

TexasRed! Is this like your machine??
This machine is older than I!!

I am 'settled' in, and ready to teach myself to sew!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Laura, I'd grab that machine in a heartbeat! The cabinet alone is worth the price.
I would suggest getting the foot controller replaced with a clam shell type -- much easier on the feet and ankles. That will probably cost around $25.00 at a Singer dealer.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

Belfrybat said:


> Laura, I'd grab that machine in a heartbeat!


...and you can mount it into a Singer treadle cabinet later on when you want to......

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

Go for it...I have a 306K but that one in the ad looks great and good price. I bought mine in 1971...sew all the time and have had it serviced a few times. Of course, I have also acquired a few more since then!


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

Looks like you've had a lot of great ideas and advise...I concur going to youtube to learn not only how to sew simple projects, but to learn about various machines. I'm a huge fan of using vintage/antique (my go-to machines actually are treadles, but I do have some pre-1960's motored, as well) machines over modern; they are more durable, easy for you to service and maintain yourself, fantastic sewers in general, easy to use in general, and trouble shooting is easier without the hindrance of a motherboard to fuss with as well. That Singer 328 would be a great beginner machine, indeed and not a bad price over all. 

Another option to look into if your internet usage allows is to look into craftsy . com classes.


----------



## reese (Jul 6, 2004)

DW said:


> Go for it...I have a 306K ... Of course, I have also acquired a few more since then!


 Oh Yes...they do tend to breed like tribbles LOL. I have a 306w that I've converted to the treadle (she has to share with others), it's a bit modern for me LOL, but I wanted a treadle-able zig zag machine. Where she's not the loveliest in my fleet, she is an amazing stitcher.


----------



## Olpoop (Jul 8, 2012)

reese said:


> ....I have a 306w that I've converted to the treadle.....


I converted a Singer 306W to treadle operation in 2012 and used it for a couple of years to handle my jeans mending (I sew for the public). I used cams for the two zigzag stitches that I needed (multi-zz, and zigzag), but then found a Singer 319W that had those cams built-in, so now all I have to do is move cam levers to change stitches. I put a spoked wheel on them for convenience and a little more inertia to help with the treadling. Both machines work just fine as a treadle.

CD in Oklahoma


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hsh/5873935613.html

Merritt 3140

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/for/5931907249.html

Model 1022 

I missed the other one....I had to work and someone else could pick up before I could get there :-(
Are either of the above ads worth their salt?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hsh/5919578358.html

http://indianapolis.craigslist.org/hsh/5894654460.html



Found another machine?


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a good price for a vintage machine that has been serviced. I don't know about that particular model, but you really can't go wrong with an older Singer. Accessories and extra feet will also be easy to find for it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

I bought it!!
She gave me a 1 hour lesson on how to thread, bobbin, all of it's functions and what is what and how to use it!!

NOW
What do I need (as far as tools) do I need to start my sewing adventure?????


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Congratulations Laura. Now for what you need....patience. When sewing I sometimes lose mine.

What are your plans for a first project? Something for new house?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

She told me to spend time doing mending and small sewing things to get used to the machine, the foot peddle, etc...... THEN pick an easy project (lol)

Curtains. I want to make curtains!!!

I don't know what kind of hardware I need.
I know I need sicisors and pins.....


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

I made curtains for my bedroom. I lined with them thermal-blackout fabric. I followed a tutorial on this blog. She did a two part--one was the lined curtains and the other was a cheap curtain rod idea. I used her idea for the clips on the curtains.

Simple curtains are a great place to start--everything is straight stitching. Measure several times before cutting. The other important thing is your iron is your friend. Pressing can not be skipped. It helps to "set" the stitches.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Congratulations. Scissors, needles for the machine (size 11 - 12 for most fabric, size 14 for heavier), pins, sewing machine oil, and a steam iron will get you off to a good start. If you have a thrift shop near you with decent prices, buy a couple of large cotton (or cotton/poly blend) dresses or robes and cut them up to make an apron or two. I pay 99 cents for dresses on sale. Just Google free apron pattern and you are in business. 

Do you have a manual for your machine? You'll need it to show oiling points. The listing has been taken down so I don't remember the model number, but you should be able to search for "Singer model xxxx user manual" and get a link to a free download. 

Have fun!

ETA: Great source for easy beginner patterns:
http://jembellish.blogspot.com.au/p/anyone-can-sew-simple-sewing-projects.html


----------



## MoBookworm1957 (Aug 24, 2015)

Patience,seam ripper is your best friend.
Tape measure,pins,I use pearl topped pens,
Good steam iron( only iron now when sewing,or quilting, no more uniforms).
Curtains,aprons, pillowcase, welding beanies,dog toys are good beginning projects.
Congratulations by the way!


----------



## tired_gardener (Dec 14, 2016)

Reading through all this makes me want to pull out one of my sewing machines and start making something. I have 2. One I picked up for $25. Maybe less. It had a cabinet that got really badly damages, and a bunch of attachments that I still have. It is an old 40's singer. I refurbished it and used to to make a couple aprons and some repair. It has now been sitting for a few years and is dusty and could use a real cleanup.

The other is a Husqavarna my mom gave me when she downsized. I've never really gotten used to it. I used it to make a set of bean bags for a game I made and the stitches were really sloppy. I need to learn how to use it better.

I prefer the Singer. I like old things. Growing up in an antique shop you either learn to love or hate old stuff. The Husky is nice cause it can do all the fancy stitches I have no idea how to use. The Singer only does straight stitches, but I have a few attachments for other types of stitches, but I don't know how to use them


----------



## Alice Kramden (Mar 26, 2008)

Hope you are having fun! I've sewed all sort of things together over the years. Curtains and pillowcases are easy, 'cuz it is mostly straight line stitching. Have two Brother machines, a basic one and one that does a lot of fancy stitches. 

Another thing I found I could do was fix clothes for people. Rips, tears, belt loops, buttons re-attached, little things like that. Fix their clothes for free, I don't mind and it is experience for me.


----------

